

Show HN: Cleverbot with Hacker News AI - redmaverick
http://hnchatbot.herokuapp.com

======
redmaverick
You can see the demo of the app working here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNjj_DcnacQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNjj_DcnacQ)

